# NFTS - Sound Design for Film and Television



## FilmSchool.org (Jun 4, 2021)

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school NFTS - Sound Design for Film and Television. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## HollsJ97 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hey guys, I’m currently in my 1st Year of the MA, any questions about the course or application process feel free to message me 😋


----------



## Chris W (Jun 17, 2021)

HollsJ97 said:


> Hey guys, I’m currently in my 1st Year of the MA, any questions about the course or application process feel free to message me 😋


Awesome! That would be helpful to people!

Can you start an AMA thread in the forum below:






						Film School Student AMAs (Ask Me Anything)
					

Want to know how to get into film school? Learn from these AMAs (Ask Me Anything threads) by current and accepted film students.



					www.filmschool.org
				




That way it'll be easier for people to see and find.


----------

